# IK choice



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

What kind of stuff are you planning on running? Not savvy on New Hampshire waterways.


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

Technical cl3/4. No big water as such to be had, except very rarely.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Tributary Tomcat, runs well big water I'm taking it on the grand ran it on cat and its good on technical rivers and creekish runs.


----------



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

Day trips? Multi-day trips? How much weight are you planning on running?


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

Just day trips. Between 200-215lbs with some usual river gear.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

NRS Bandit. My buddy has been running one with us for years on some of New England's Classic IV/V creeks, Nesowadnehunk, Gulf Hagas, Bottom Moose etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

That one is a bit too pricey. I might as well get a lynx for that amount. I am looking for something under 700$.


----------



## Barney Fife (May 25, 2009)

*The Outlaw*

Looks like NRS no longer makes the Bandit, and instead makes a very similar model called the Outlaw. I have a tandem Bandit that has been a great IK for me. It's super lightweight, which is why I bought it, and it's easy to care for. Perfect for packing into hard to reach areas and the boat plays super well in class three water. I've heard that it can be a little squirrelly in BIG water, but nothing that a confident paddler won't adjust too. Gotta love NRS equipment, and really its cost is approximate to the RMR and Aire stuff. Just sayin, I love my Bandit.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

It's a great little inflatable, I used to C-1 a Bandit on the Kennebec all the time for a low consequence change of pace. Great option for a duck, and super durable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I'd stick with the NRS or the Tomcat. I've paddled a Tomcat, and I like them for the most part. I think the NRS is a little more performance oriented, but I don't know what kind of water you are doing either. I had a Force XL for 10 years, and I loved it in some situations, hated it in others. I really like the hull designs of the Thrillseekers/ Sotar IK's, they seem to be the best blend of what I am looking for in an IK. 
I have seen the Animas, and I have my doubts it is going to perform well with over 200 lbs in it. They are short, and there really isn't much flotation in the floor. I'd be curious to see how it did when it got buried in a big hole with 200 lbs of paddler in it.


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

I have the tomcat and love it. 

That being said, the Animas does have the Leafield valves and includes built in thigh straps...with the tomcat, you have to add the thigh straps extra and the valves are downgraded...


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

Learch, what in particular did you like/dislike in the Force XL. I paddled one for a couple of years also. Didnot like how the floor bulged out in the middle below the waterline . This "keel" caused me to flip when it hit submerged rocks. It was good in big waves, did not get to try bigger drops or falls in it.

Longmont, I have thigh straps so thats not a big deal. Did you find that the Tomcat seating was very high? Did this affect stability/tippiness?


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

With the tomcat, you have a couple of choices with seats...the boat comes with the thwart seat...I tried this out and chose to go with the cheetah seat instead. With this configuration I don't feel that the boat is tippy...but I haven't really had it in the gnar yet.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## kelly cranston (Mar 27, 2011)

*tomcat*

Thought I would toss in my 2 cents. I have a couple of tomcat solos, lynx solos, Innova safari and sunny and a superlynx 2. I used the tomcat in rougher water and on longer trips because it is more stable and holds way more gear than the lynx 1. They are a bit slow on flat water and don't track well. I lucked into the superlynx at a great price. and there is no comparison to the other boats for quality, stability and speed, so it is the boat I use now. It is a bit more difficult to turn. The 2 downsides of aire products in my opinion is the liner system and the seats. All aire seats are crap. and won't support any back weight. so if my boat is empty for a day run, I have to put a cooler or 5 gallon water can behind the seat for support. The liners are a problem for storing the boats. unless you disassemble the boat after each use, it takes FOREVER for the water to dry up between the liner and hull. Even in N.M. I leave them outside hanging on the fence for a week to dry. If you do not and just roll them up, they will mold. One layer boats like the innova's, nrs bandits etc dry out in an hour or so and can be rolled up and stored. Another problem might be transport of invasive species between the liner and hull. something to think about unless you store your boat aired up which kind of defeats one major benefit of an inflatable. Other than that, I like the way the aire boats handle and their quality. Also the liner saved me on one trip when I ripped a 2 foot tear in the bottom and was able to finish another day and a half with the still intact liner hanging out the bottom.


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

*IK purchase*

So I bit the bullet and ordered a Sevylor SK 100 DS. The deal on Amazon for $279 could not be passed up. Also, I did my due diligence and read all the reviews here on the Buzz, and by far the majority were favorable. The few vids on youtube showing it being paddled on cl 3 somewhere in Europe were quite convincing also.

Anyway, the die is cast, lets see how it goes.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I am a pretty big guy, (300 lbs, long torso, balanced like a drunk man on stilts) and I didn't like the keel much either. Low water stuff was where I would spear the bow on something because the originals had no rocker to speak of, or a rock would grab the floor. 
That said, big water stuff was a blast, I could plow through big waves, pretty good size holes, and and even with all of my tonnage the extra float bags would help with bailing and keep me moving. Basically, any river where I didn't have to worry about hitting small rocks I was happy, but I like little creeky stuff. 
I prefered my wife's too small for me Sotar 10' IK in 1000 cfs or smaller rivers. Lots of rocker, slick, flat floor, and just enough flotation to keep me afloat. I'd like to try an 11' Sotar, I'd probably fall in love.


----------



## pdxPerson (Jun 15, 2011)

JIMM, the Sevylor is actually a pretty good boat. I had one as my first IK and did very well with it in up to class III+. For the price, it's a great value. I eventually upgraded to an Aire Strike, but later bought a tandem of the same Sevylor that you just bought to have around in case I have some extra folks that want to get on the water. And because it has the plugs on the bottom, it's not a bad option for flat water either.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

*IK Forum*

Yet another prime example of an IK forum specific topic, if you mods won't I'd like to know, why not?


----------



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

I'd have to agree. There's been a number of threads I've seen or posted in that pertaining to IK's that seemed awkward in either the rafting forum or kayaking. I give a "yea" for an IK forum!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Yep. More threads than SUP since the addition of that forum, I'd guess. C'Mon "Low Head Dams", hook it up!  I'll volunteer to moderate it. 

Think about how it would align with the interests of the premium IK dealers that partner with the 'buzz, and create a space that would become the mother ship of IK information on the Internet! 

When Mountain Buzz does make this inevitable, smart decision, I think they should title the forum with "Inflatable Kayak" or "Inflatable Kayak and Canoe", not "Duckie".


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

I agree.. IK Forum Please!!


----------



## iSki (Oct 11, 2005)

*IK Forum!!*

+one vote for an IK forum. Seems to be a bunch of us on the buzz


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm surprised it's mostly support for an IK forum in the prior responses. The last time a thread like this came around, there were a lot of people that didn't want it (I think they even did a poll question). Basically people felt there were too many forums as it is and several people commented that the kayak forum was appropriate. 

I for one still support a separate forum. While I know there are exceptions, I tend to find that hardshells boat with other hardshells and IKs boat with other IKs. I'd love to have a separate forum for trip planning and gear questions.


----------



## el-duderino (Jul 20, 2011)

Free the I.K. from the bonds of raft and kayak tyranny.

New Forum, New Forum, New Forum...


----------



## merritrd (Feb 1, 2010)

It would be nice to finish the season with an IK forum for next year.


----------



## Grif (May 21, 2008)

Inflatable kayaks is fun. I shore would like a spot to talk about 'em with folks. How 'bout it... Uh, who runs this shit? I think Dave Frank owns it and Andy Horn is CEO. Mania is probably third in charge, with OkieBoater running the international sales division. Correct me if I'm wrong fellas. 

As fer the original topic of this here thread, I think yer gonna regret that Severler boy. Saw me a Front Range feller purt near get his ass chundered off tryin' to run the Numbers in one 'o them this last summer. Looked like pretty solid construcshun though - just not for most duckiers in real whitewater... When you wreck it getcherself a Sotar. I'm tired of you poverty duckies ruinin' my country!


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

Love the language! Keep it coming!


----------



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

SOTAR had a 20% off new custom orders at the beginning of October. I put in an order for a custom SL IK (it's slick). I'll post some pics when it comes in.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

I need to post some pics of my new SOTAR... I got teal tubes and purple floor, with purple seam tape... shes a sexy lady.... it sucks how expensive hey are... but there not other IK id rather own.


----------



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

I opted for a wrapped floor without the inflatable I-beam floor. Gonna use Microcell foam. The cost difference was significant.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Those Sotar kayaks ain't nothing but a yuppie ripoff of the real deal, made only in West-by God-Virginia.


----------



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

I was gonna put my suggestion in for JIMM to check out the Thrillseeker by Custom Inflatables, but he already "pulled the trigger" on the Sevylor.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

That's because JIMM just wants to see how many people he can suck into his posts about something he has already made his mind up on...


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

Ha Ha, not really. I wasn't planning on posting anything more till I actually had the boat on water, but feel free to continue with all the free advice....


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

GratefulOne said:


> I need to post some pics of my new SOTAR... I got teal tubes and purple floor, with purple seam tape... shes a sexy lady.... it sucks how expensive hey are... but there not other IK id rather own.


Are you bringing that Sotar over to the Ark on the 15th?


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

not sure if im gonna be able to make it over for the 15th.... its gonna be a game time decision... 

I have to say the only thing im disappointed in about the SOTAR is, I have noticed that it is slightly twisted.... on a flat surface, one of the tubes is not flat with the other.... I don't notice it on the water... but it keeps bothering me when I throw it ontop of my truck rack... 

Im sure they would make it right, but its not worth it to me right now , to hassle with shipping another boat back to Sotar. 

I had it out on Shoshone today for a couple laps, and im SO glad I went up the 11'. In big water it feels like a little kayak again. The boat disappears in big water.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

*11' Sotar SL IK*

couple pics from numbers..


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

*one more*

11'Sotar IK 


and yeah yall are right... thrillseekers are rad, and SOTAR may have copied them.... 

but the Sotars are bomber too, and I like the valves on the Sotar more, and they are closer to me ( shipping)...


----------



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

I have no opinion on Thrillseekers other than they are made in the US, which is great. I thought they were made of a urethane material, but the website states the use of PVC. Their tubes appear to diminish quite narrowly at the ends, more so than SL's. A good friend of mine has had his SOTAR Fabreezi for over 10 years now, and picked it up used. It's been down tons of bony AZ rivers loaded to the gills on multi day excursions, been up and down a thousand miles of washboard dirt roads, and the thing doesn't even sport a single patch - which I find to be a testament of the durability of SOTAR's material.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

GratefulOne said:


> I have to say the only thing im disappointed in about the SOTAR is, I have noticed that it is slightly twisted.... on a flat surface, one of the tubes is not flat with the other.... I don't notice it on the water... but it keeps bothering me when I throw it ontop of my truck rack...
> 
> Im sure they would make it right, but its not worth it to me right now , to hassle with shipping another boat back to Sotar.


I see twisted IKs on Aire's sale page a few times a year. Probably hard to get them perfect and probably doesn't affect performance. For a $2000+ boat though? I'd holler at them and at least see what they say. Tell them to replace it and sell the twisted boat to me at half price. 



GratefulOne said:


> and yeah yall are right... thrillseekers are rad, and SOTAR may have


I thought I read that the TS guy (Atilla?) worked for SOTAR and helped them with that design. Too lazy to search...

There is a huge difference between the floor styles still - which is why I'm interested in the SOTAR. It's been a while since I've paddled a TS, but I didn't like having to get the floor just right - I prefer to pump it tight and go. A thinner floor that is rock hard slides over rocks just fine for me, and the SOTAR fabric does great at this.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

yeah you are right I probably should call about it... and probably will in the off-season... I just felt like I caused enough headaches for them and me when swapping out the 10' for the 11'... ( not to mention I had to fork over quite a bit extra dough) .... but yeah at that price you don't want to see any twisting.... 

and yeah the Sotar has been sliding over rocks nicely for me... I use the footpegs, push up with my feet, and lift my butt off the floor...then it greases right over rocks...


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Due to a horrific accident, I now have a titanium cage on my spine. Finally, spine Doctor cleared me to paddle and raft (in his words, do not do stupid hard moves that tend to twist my spine - he specifically said no more kayak roll moves) So I went from hard shell kayaks and Aire 18 Cat boat to a Thrillseeker IK and JPW Cutthroat mini cat raft. Used both boats this season and am real happy with both. But, to get to the point of this post. My Thrillseeker is made of PVC with some sort of urethane coating on the bottom of the tubes according to Attila. So far, my Thrillseeker is reasonably close to feeling like a hard shell except for carving nice tight moves into / out of eddies. And, if I do swim, it is easy to get back inside. So I am happy with it. However doing some end of season low water runs of the ARK with a bud who lives there, we went by River Boat Works end of season clearance and they made me a deal on a demo Aire Outfitter IK. Being a fan of the Aire bladder and outer skin system, I think the Outfitter just might give me a bit more mind comfort doing a low water Salt River self support type runs. Altho, I am told the Thrillseekers hold up well in bony West VA creek runs - maybe some Buzz IK boaters can add to Thrillseeker bony toughness. I did a lot of bony runs in my Aire rafts and other than a minor scratch here and there zero problems. I am hoping to get more creek runs in both IK's during this creek season and can give a better opinion on how both perform on low water runs.


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

*sk100DS IK specs*

I got my IK and set it up. Fully inflated the specs are: Length...9',3"s. their ads say 10'. The advantage of this is it can be squeezed into the interior of my RAV4 fully inflated. Will have to see if there are any drawbacks of this on the water.Its width is 35-36"s, about what their site says. Tube diam is 10-10 1/2 "s. The D loops are nicely placed and I could attach my AIRE thigh straps easily.The seat itself is neither too comfortable nor too awkward. The footbrace idea is also nice although I bulked it up with more cylindrical foam but this was just my preference. Hoping to hit the water soon.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Lots of great low volume thrillseeker action on this classic! 

A Token of My Extreme: A Token of My Extreme - YouTube


----------



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

That was the most hardcore IK action I've ever seen, complete with a porno soundtrack.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Awesome video! I know that the 1-man cat Attila is building for me will be totally badass! JIMM, I have the same Sevylor IK and it has been worth every penny. Very fun and maneuverable but doesn't take on big waves well. It needs more rocker and more drain holes for bigger water but does well if you keep paddling and can eddy out. Not super durable but has never failed catastrophically and is not hard to repair.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

The ending is incredible and that 100ft slide in a squirt boat is maybe the craziest thing in the whole video. If you boat much in Northern WV, you'll still see alot of those guys on the river, mainly seeing who can stay down the longest and showing off their exquisite squirt boats.

I posted the video so everyone could see what thrillseeker r&d looked like. The boat was purpose built for elf gnar.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

WOW, what a video. Did not think my ThrillSeeker's design was based on running stuff like this video shows.

Awesome stuff and thanks for getting this video out.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks K2 ..had not seen that in years..was /is a favorite and an inspiration..I get this song or rhythmic riff in my head sometimes when I am in a groove boating and sometimes sing,/ hum/ make guitar type noises audibly or just in my mind..knew it was from some old kayak porn stoke...just realized it is the theme from that video


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

there maybe more IK porn in that one video ( token) than the whole rest of the interwebz combined...


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

GratefulOne said:


> there maybe more IK porn in that one video ( token) than the whole rest of the interwebz combined...


Nope
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43xRpl2kCO0


----------



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

NUTSO!!!


----------

